# Working in the Industry: What is Required?



## wanmingyan (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Musicians,

I find great interest in the Film and Gaming Soundtrack industry. 

May i ask what is required regarding the type of audio files required and what kind of other formatting (loops?..etc) is needed and other information for a normal musician entering the industry? I understand that it's two different industries but i hope that someone can take the time to explain everything about the industries to me. Please PM me if you are uncomfortable with posting it in public view. I would then reply you with my email if you need it.

Well Wishes to all,

WMY
Skill Level: beginner...noob


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi WMY, 

I understand that you are just starting out and there is no easy answer or explanation on how the business works. Audio formats should be the least of your worries, different media/projects, different format needs. 

Essentially, nowadays, you have to be able to deliver fully produced music (composition, performance, recording, mixing) to your clients within a very short period of time if you wish to be competitive. The best place to start to be able to do that is to invest in a daw such as _Logic_ that comes with a few good synths and sample libraries, and learn how to use it to write/produce music! 

For the business side of things, I'd suggest you to take a look at this website, started by a member of this forum I believe: 

http://www.filmandgamecomposers.com/

Hang around this forum and you'll learn a lot!

Best of luck!

-M


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 19, 2013)

The main thing you need to work in this industry is.... a gig


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi WMY

I would suggest that make sure your music is interesting, creative, unique (? maybe) -- try to develop your own voice.

The people you work with will always help you to give them the file formats etc that you need if they like your music enough.

Beyond that, check out this book which is oretty good on games:

The Complete Guide to Game Audio: For Composers, Musicians, Sound Designers, Game Developers

but -- I'd say concentrate on your music primarily!

Good luck.

Paul


----------



## Martin K (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi WMY!

I'm currently doing the ThinkSpace Music for Media Course and can highly recommend it. It gives you a really good insight into the industry.

Also check out the videos that Daniel James and Alex Pfeffer has made (search on YouTube). Really great and inspiring stuff. Robin Hoffman is another guy that share daily film scoring related tips and tricks on his website.

Hope this helps some.

best,
Martin


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't worry about all the little details starting out. You learn a lot by just DOING it. Take it easy on yourself too, there is a lot to handle being a composer. But always focus on writing the best possible music you can, the other details tend to fall into place over time.


----------



## rgames (Jul 19, 2013)

Regardless of industry but especially in the music business there are two things you need:

1. Skill
2. Contacts

You need a litte of both but you can overcome shortcomings in one with more of the other. Evaluate your personal situation and proceed accordingly.

rgames


----------



## Dean (Jul 20, 2013)

Amazing music!
Luck,..and lots of it!
Aversion to sunlight!
Ways to cope with Rejection!
A stiff drink!
Living like a cave dweller!
Great gear!
Balls of steel!
A very thick skin!
Unflinching self belief!
High stress/pain threshold!
Being slightly mad!
More luck!
Alienating loved ones!
Abiliity to survive on nuts and berries for long periods!
Even more luck!
D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 20, 2013)

Dean @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> Amazing music!
> Luck,..and lots of it!
> Aversion to sunlight!
> Ways to cope with Rejection!
> ...



Best list ever! 


Tanuj.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 20, 2013)

WMY, I don't think anyone is going to take the time to explain everything about the industry. You have to do the work, research. It's not easy at all to swim in the waters of this world of soundtrack composing, many sink. You could be really rewarded though if you persist, hang in there for the long run. So for me, the most important thing is to never give up, unless you made a mistake in recognizing what talents you possess (then, you've wasted your time)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 21, 2013)

perhaps useful:

http://www.gameaudio101.com/Game-Audio-Career.php


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 21, 2013)

Dean @ Sat Jul 20 said:


> *Amazing music!
> *Luck,..and lots of it!
> Aversion to sunlight!
> Ways to cope with Rejection!
> ...



feckin Hell... :lol:... But yeah... emphasis is mine.


----------



## MacQ (Jul 21, 2013)

rgames @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> Regardless of industry but especially in the music business there are two things you need:
> 
> 1. Skill
> 2. Contacts
> ...



This is true, except average music with NO contacts will get you nowhere, but average music with AMAZING contacts will take you very far indeed. At some point in the development of your skill, you will have reached a point where it's more useful to spend your day on the phone hustling for work than refining any further. Remember, people hire their friends. Be a friend.

Also, TV/Film audio is at 48KHz (sometimes 96KHz), 24-bit. 

Films are typically 23.976 fps (nominally 24fps), whereas broadcast TV is 29.97 -- this is for North America. Functionally for the music these numbers aren't important, but working with timecode definitely is. You as the composer are just a cog in the machine, and everyone gets the same picture cut to work against, so learn about sync-to-picture and "talk-the-talk" when you work with people. 

But really, just be a friend.


----------



## wanmingyan (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank You all for the enormous amount of tips given! I now understand that i would have to experience it for myself and learn. I guess asking 7071 members this question would give me 7071 different opinions and views! 

A very big thank you to all musicians out here!    

-WMY


----------

